# new tab



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Tab*

If it is a 2 layer tab, I trim off the second backing and just shoot with the one layer of cordavan to get a better string feel.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

shot a couple dozen more this morning and found that where spacer meets tab pinches my finger . my other tab the inner leather wraps up side of felt spacer block making it more comfortable . still feel the bateman gives me a cleaner release .


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

paid $16 for this tab and have app. 40 shots with it . if anyone is interested i'd be happy to sell it .


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Bateman's tabs are good tabs but I think there are some that are more forgiving, and I say that from experience. I actually think the most accurate tab for fingers is a broken in calf hair tab like Neet offers. Just my opinion but faster isn't always more accurate.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

still like to sell tab if anyone is interested .


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

uuuhhhh, is that a ''no'' .


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers said:


> Bateman's tabs are good tabs but I think there are some that are more forgiving, and I say that from experience. I actually think the most accurate tab for fingers is a* broken in calf hair tab like Neet *offers. Just my opinion but faster isn't always more accurate.


Only tab I shoot.:thumbs_up


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

no interest in bateman ?


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Wilson tab with the spacer and two layers cut out. I would have a hard time switching.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

dont think bateman tabs are available here. nice website they have, great variety to choose from. i like calf hair tabs with a spacer, and have just bought my second one. i wore the hair off the upper finger edge where the string formed a groove, possibly because i shoot 2 very small fingers under with 34'' ata bow and 25'' draw. could also be that it cost $18 australian dollars, the cheapest available. shot hundreds of arrows with it though. have yet to find how they go when shooting in the rain.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

fingers said:


> Bateman's tabs are good tabs but I think there are some that are more forgiving, and I say that from experience. I actually think the most accurate tab for fingers is a broken in calf hair tab like Neet offers. Just my opinion but faster isn't always more accurate.


I have used a few different tabs but always come back to the calf hair one....imo their the most accurate....Dave


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

I do use the Bateman tabs for hunting as they are more consistent when wet than a calf hair. I wouldn't use anything else for hunting. But if I want to pinwheel Bigfoot in Redding I would use a calf hair tab.:wink:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I shoot Bateman tabs and really like them. It is a small company with nice folks. I have noticed that I scatter arrows until I get them broken in. The finger spacers are also very hard to replace. I received some extras from Bateman with instructions on how to customize pliers so that they can be used to insert the spacers. I have not been successful yet. I just broke the spacer on my second one last weekend and am shooting without the spacer until I can get mine fixed. My concern is that I have two well broken in tabs without spacers. I do not want to start breaking in another until the offseason.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

the spacer is my main problem . the sides of my fingers get pinched in the little corner where the spacer meets the tab . my other tab [think i said it was cavalier but i'm sure it is really a ''neet'' ] has a felt like spacer and the inner layer of tab wraps up the side so that there isn't a way to pinch finger in a corner . i'd like to shoot this tab [the bateman] more to see if i like the cordovan [other tab is hairy] but don't like the pinching of it . . .peace


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Where can I buy a new tab? I have not shot fingers for years but really want to start again. I still have a calf hair tab but want a new one as the one I have is old and was cut down to fit me. I think it was a large or even extra large.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

cougarIIInow said:


> Where can I buy a new tab? I have not shot fingers for years but really want to start again. I still have a calf hair tab but want a new one as the one I have is old and was cut down to fit me. I think it was a large or even extra large.


EW Bateman sells good tabs. Some folks do not like them, but that is what I am shooting now and in the past. They are durable and if you want calf hair he will make you one with it. I shot with him this weekend, and he sold me a 2 finger tab that is my primary tab now. One of the guys at the shoot has been shooting a bateman tab for 25 yrs and just had the elastic replaced a year ago. Quality product just like his quivers.


----------

